# "Lil Flying Sub Build



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If this is ok with the Mods, I'll do a 'Lil Flying Sub build.
Along with the Diving Bell And Minisub.

I started doing the slight bit of triiming and sanding needed to remove the sprue ends from the Sub's hull halves. Very small sprue ends, it only needed a carefull cut with a blade and a few swipes with a sanding stick. I tested the hull halves for fit and this thing fits together very nicely.(It fits together so well I figured I needed to mask off the glueing edges of the hull as I was prepping the inside to paint light-blocking black and then a white or light grey) I'll post pics in a bit. 

















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyway, I'll be installing Gil's (Just An Illusion) lighting kit step by step...Pics of everything to follow.

Ok, I'm getting the hull ready for the Tamiya Chrome Yellow.










Man, I love this paint! I got a little blue from the masking tape on the yellow, no worries,...just wipe it off with a soft towel not even a scratch!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I usually don't build the same kit twice, but this little FS is a hoot!

And I'm learning from my first build. I carefully masked off the viewports, and sprayed flat black. (I wanted no light leaks this time!)









I folded up and glued in Heny's (TSDS) interior (it comes with theFlying Sub model kit.) it's printed on card stock and die-cut. with fold lines and glue points, very slick Moebius! 









I installed Gil's light kit,... it litterally just drops in. I took some heatshrink tubing that fit snugly to the spotlight LEDs, painted it black, and slid it over the LEDs. I cut the front edge of the tubing to match the angle of the front viewport. I also painted the part of the TSDS interior that touches the viewport, flat black to aid in preventing any leaks.
The electroluminescent sheet is tiny ind fits the top half of the sub's hull just right.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Anyway, I'll be installing Gil's (Just An Illusion) lighting kit step by step...Pics of everything to follow.
> 
> Ok, I'm getting the hull ready for the Tamiya Chrome Yellow.
> 
> ...


Hit it with some School Bus Yellow and you'll be surprised at the result.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Since I'm using the TSDS decals the only part I have to paint blue is the inner docking collar.



























The decals take a lot of masking out of the equation, allowing you to finish the 'lil Flying Sub in a day or so.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like the way the sub looks when it's lit up.









I'm thinking about opening it back up, running the wires out of the TOP of the sub, and hiding the wiring, inverter, and switch around the wall of the Seaview's sub bay.

Now That will look cool, the Seaview all lit up and the FS with it's interior lit and with spotlights...Gil? I just sent you mail!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Steve,
Looking great not good but great. I have a few questions.
1. Did you use Liquid Mask??
2. Did you use the Para Graph Photo Eteched int. set also?
3. Could you show a pic on how you ran the wiring out of the sub.
Thanks,
John


----------



## nutjob (May 29, 2009)

very cool


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks you guys!
I used white glue to mask the spotlights. I used tape to mask the viewports.

I didn't use Paul's photoetch...it's cool though.

I'll take some more pics ,but I just ran all the wires out of the tailhook slot (plenty of room)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a before and after shot of the rear of the sub.

















The TSDS decals save alot of time and really spiff up this part.

Steve


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

You know, it you could make it where it could be powered by a string of Christmas tree lights, it would make a pretty cool Christmas Ornament.

David.


----------

